# Not a hope in Hell but ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We met a soon-to-be-returning expat the other day and a friend of ours told us, after we had left her house, that she had had three dogs. She has rehomed the younger one, but can find no-one to adopt the two older ones. She returns permanently to the UK in about a month's time, and plans to have them put down if she cannot find them a good home. Not an unusual story by any means, but (and I suppose this is just because it is personal), can anyone help? She is not prepared to have them caged and hand them over to one of the animal charities (and I do not know why), but the thought of those dogs being put to sleep appals me. We cannot help (cats) and we are, still, after four years, mourning my lovely dog, Holly, whom we had to put to sleep when she became very ill.

As I said, there is probably, not a hope in Hell of anyone being able to help but - if there is - please send me a PM.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It is a sad tale being repeated across the island, I'm afraid.

We are having dogs being left at PAWS daily, tied to the gates mostly. The shelter is bursting at the seams, but they keep on coming, fit, healthy, well cared for dogs, subject to a kennel environment from a loving home.

Unfortunately they are turned away if the pens are full.

A very distressing sight watching a pet pine for it's family.


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> It is a sad tale being repeated across the island, I'm afraid.
> 
> We are having dogs being left at PAWS daily, tied to the gates mostly. The shelter is bursting at the seams, but they keep on coming, fit, healthy, well cared for dogs, subject to a kennel environment from a loving home.
> 
> ...


Once we are settled I would be very interested in helping out at the shelter. Maybe we could talk about it at the next meeting?


----------



## Yaz2013 (May 30, 2013)

Hiya, I'm new on here. What a sad situation if we were over already I would definitely take them in!.. but I hope she finds them a nice home and that they dont have to be put down. 

I was wondering though if there are any kennels that offer work experience or in need of volunteers? Me and my husband are hoping to make the move in 2014 but we will have a few more trips over to get a few things sorted and generally make sure but I was hoping if there are places needing volunteers I would love to help. We will probably only be over for for about 10days in September time this year. Thanks, Yasmin


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PAWS dog shelter at Acheleia are always looking for volunteers, drop in and have a look around when you visit in September if you will be staying in the Paphos area.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PatandDave said:


> Once we are settled I would be very interested in helping out at the shelter. Maybe we could talk about it at the next meeting?


Almost certainly 

Volunteers are wanted even to give the staff kitchen a clean or the kitchen where the dogs food is prepared. 

The dogs need grooming too, or taken for a walk along the private road or interact with the pups....the list is endless, an hour a day, a couple of days a week, is a big help.

Have a look at the PAWS web site to get an idea of the scale of what is needed.


----------



## Yaz2013 (May 30, 2013)

That's great, thank you. I'll have a look. Yasmin


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sadly the kind forum member who was considering giving these dogs a home has decided they were not right for his wife and him. I know that there is very little chance of saving these dogs but could I ask you all just to mention their plight to friends and associates on the island, just in case someone is able to help. You never know ...


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Great news ... a friend of ours has decided to lease the house from the couple who are returning to the UK. And she has said she will take the two dogs on as well. There must be a canine God up there


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats wonderful news Martin


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent. !


----------

